# Zubal Lathe And Power Hacksaw



## kyleaudio (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

I just picked up a few new toys today from a friend's work. I got a Zubal model C-2 14 x 40 gap bed lathe with a 3 jaw, 4 jaw and change gears, a Robertson No. 4 power hacksaw which came with a bunch of spare blades, a small sheet metal brake and a few other odds and ends including two huge tool posts that definitely don't go to this lathe. In total all of this was just $500!

I've got a lot of cleanup to do because they were sitting outside for over a month... Fortunately the lathe was very greasy and that protected it pretty well, but the hacksaw will need some rust removal.

On my initial inspection, Everything seems like it should work fine on both machines. I'll need to get a VFD and rewire the lathe, the coolant pump is missing as well as the chip pan and there is about .040 backlash on the cross slide, but I think that I can live with that.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 16, 2016)

wow!


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 16, 2016)

Congrats on the getaway.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow, a nice haul for $500.  Let me be the first to give you the congratulatory


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice looking set up.  Coolant pump? - I have several, but haven't used one in many years.  The dry cut carbides are incredible.  Chip pan is very nice to have - you'll be able to fab something up.
If that is threading kick out?  If so,  then I'm really jealous.

Power hacksaws get a bad rap.  I have a Kasto PHS - it is cuts very nicely (I only cut bar stock - 1" or larger and use a coarse tooth blade - 3 to 6 tpi).

Let us know how it works out?


----------



## kyleaudio (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah, the coolant pump is low priority. I've never had one before so I'm not loosing anything. It isn't a threading kick out though, just an adjustable stop, although it is a very nice stop and is put together quite well!

I think that the power hacksaw will work fine. I'm not in a rush to get things done or anything. It'll be a heck of a lot better than pushing bar stock through my vertical band saw!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2016)

I dig the power hack the most, very cool. There is a shop that I go to for my work that still uses a power hack on a daily basis. It's a cool tool to watch doing it's thing.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice score in deed  and


----------



## alloy (Jan 17, 2016)

Dang, did you use a gun when you committed that robbery???   

X3 on you suck!!!

Congrats on your score.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 17, 2016)

No he used a pen it's mightier then the sword ( gun ) . no matter he stole them at that price. The tool post I think came from a turret lathe?


----------



## ogberi (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice haul!   While they aren't as fast as a band saw, I always loved power hacksaws.  Watching it go back and forth, the thought always came into my head, "And to think, I could be having to do that by hand!"  Bandsaws lack the visual satisfaction of watching a machine do the work for you.  Are those gigantic 4 way toolposts sitting in front of the power hacksaw?  If so.....dang...

Excellent job on the haul, and enjoy the vacuum that you have created.


----------



## kyleaudio (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks guys. I didn't even need to use a gun or pen to get this! The story is that these were owned by a family owned business and the brother bought large lots (like shipping container size lots) at auctions and would keep everything. He passed away and his shop was too full of stuff, so they cleaned up and moved some of it outside with plans to sell later. So they probably got this stuff really cheap at auction in the first place and now they just wanted it gone.

It is nice watching a power hacksaw at work. Similar to watching a shaper at work. Not the fastest, but more interesting to watch. I'm not sure if it's common or not, but this saw has a hydraulic lift that lifts the blade out of the cut on the return stroke. Here's a video of one similar to mine:


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice score. The hacksaw is very cool, love the lift element. Mike


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Enough bragging. Where is the pictures of the chips?

As far as watching the progress of the bandsaw just watch the chips pile up under it & the work fall to the ground.


----------



## kyleaudio (Jan 18, 2016)

Haha, no chips yet! Both machines are 3 phase and I don't have a VFD yet.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 18, 2016)

My $100 one from ebay seems to be going well.


----------



## kyleaudio (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah, I've been looking around and I think that this one will do the trick. Is it the same as yours? How do you like it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141878736528?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm at work & eBay is a restricted site here but I have a thread here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/2-2kw-vfd-3-phase-3hp-motor.41077/


----------



## kyleaudio (Jan 18, 2016)

Yup, that's the same thing. I'll probably end up getting one of those. Thanks!


----------

